# Zep tour in 2009?



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I hope so........if they get within 1000 miles I'll be there.

http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/Artists/L/Led_Zeppelin/2008/09/27/6902206-sun.html


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It will be a ticket buying (and scalping) frenzy


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I love the Zeppelin! Since I've Been Loving You is hands down my favourite rock song ever, and I dig the stuff other folks often don't get like Presence.

Saw Plant and Page at the Skydome years and years ago, fantastic show, and I might try to see them if they return within reasonable distance. 

*Rant alert*. Re: the OP's attached article: So what if they tune down to accomodate Plant's voice. Are we in so much denial about the ravages of age that we deny such realities apply to rock'n'roll? Bet they don't dance around so much, stay out as late, drink as much, or get laid as much either. Voices age, and you don't have to be an aging rocker with the usual litany of abuses to suffer from it. I've watched it happen to well trained clean cut older folks all my life. God bless the lot of them for wanting to rock for themselves and for us.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

*Rant alert*. Re: the OP's attached article: So what if they tune down to accomodate Plant's voice. Are we in so much denial about the ravages of age that we deny such realities apply to rock'n'roll? Bet they don't dance around so much, stay out as late, drink as much, or get laid as much either. Voices age, and you don't have to be an aging rocker with the usual litany of abuses to suffer from it. I've watched it happen to well trained clean cut older folks all my life. God bless the lot of them for wanting to rock for themselves and for us.

Peace, Mooh.[/QUOTE]

Yeah...I'm in total agreement with you. The general public seem to think these people never age. I recall reading a Robert Plant interview a while back and he was asked if he ever considered getting a facelift and such...his answer was he was a grandfather and he has no problem looking like one.

A side note...I have a bootleg DVD of the Led Zeppelin show from last December and I was quite frankly astonished at how good they sounded.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*Yeah but....*

...word on the street is they will go out with a new singer, as Plant is committed to continuing to tour with Allison Krouss. (sp?)

Oops...didn't check the link first!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Mooh said:


> *Rant alert*. Re: the OP's attached article: So what if they tune down to accomodate Plant's voice. Are we in so much denial about the ravages of age that we deny such realities apply to rock'n'roll? Bet they don't dance around so much, stay out as late, drink as much, or get laid as much either. Voices age, and you don't have to be an aging rocker with the usual litany of abuses to suffer from it. I've watched it happen to well trained clean cut older folks all my life. God bless the lot of them for wanting to rock for themselves and for us.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I agree. I think it's people who don't have a clue about singing and music per se who makes a big deal out of this. In my band, we change keys like crazy to the point that I have been writing down in which key we play in when we do our covers. Altho, I should add, this is the first band that I'm in that we have tuned UP more times than tuning down. Actually I can't even remember us tuning down. :smile:

In any case, this is great news. Hopefully they show up somewhere close enough to go.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

washburned said:


> ...word on the street is they will go out with a new singer, as Plant is committed to continuing to tour with Allison Krouss. (sp?)
> 
> Oops...didn't check the link first!


the temp singer is actually for their rehearsale time. Plant can't be there all the time.

As to see the boys..we have a 1500$ limite to get tickets..EACH. so hopefully that will get us good place if they come anywhere in Quebec.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1500$ limit  I like them but I don't like them that much. :smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> 1500$ limit  I like them but I don't like them that much. :smile:


Yeah I don't know if I do either, Saw Plant MLG in 91 then at Varsity Arena.. dunno around 93-94? then saw Page/Plant and yeah it was great. Love the Unledded video. And I too don't like people doggon in his voice. Bugs me when I hear that about anyone. People are doing it now about Hetfield and Metallica... Uh he's 40 something now, likely can't (and doesn't want to) scream like he used to????


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Chito said:


> 1500$ limit  I like them but I don't like them that much. :smile:


well...it's been in the waiting for 20 years...and we don't go see to many bands anymore and it's a one time life experience for use realy..


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Tarl said:


> I hope so........if they get within 1000 miles I'll be there.
> 
> http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/Artists/L/Led_Zeppelin/2008/09/27/6902206-sun.html


Unfortunately followed up with this today .....

http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/2008/09/29/6918646-wenn.html

It'll happen if and when it does I guess. 

I do have to think that Plant must enjoy the relevance of the work he's doing with Krauss currently as opposed to performing in a tribute to his past.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Unfortunately followed up with this today .....
> 
> http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/2008/09/29/6918646-wenn.html
> 
> ...


Why would that be a surprise? He ALWAYS maintained that it's not ZEP without Bonzo.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

don't worry, when he gets a real offer on the table with more zeros in it then god can spell...he's human..he's gonna change is mind VERY quickly. they always do


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Dissapointing and frustrating for these stories to get out like that and then exposed as bogus.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Dissapointing and frustrating for these stories to get out like that and then exposed as bogus.


it's called...VERY GOOD MARKETING actually. it's mostlikely all orchestrated by the band.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

One thing Led Zep does not have to do is marketing. They would have to do zero advertising for that show, if and ever it were to happen.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

From a slightly more reputable source (the Sun is one step up from the National Enquirer as far as quality of journalism goes...it's all "ooh err missus" cheeky chappie seedy inuendo and right wing working class tory kneejerk BS): http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/7637372.stm
_Led Zeppelin frontman Robert Plant has scotched rumours that he is to tour with the band, describing speculation as "frustrating and ridiculous".

Last week, The Sun newspaper reported that he had agreed to a reunion tour.

But he has not and will not go on the road with anyone for at least two years after finishing US dates with Alison Krauss on 5 October, a statement said.

"Contrary to a spate of recent reports, Robert Plant will not be touring or recording with Led Zeppelin," it said._

Ah well, I guess you'll all get to go see Leona Lewis for $1500 a ticket then? Set list will probably be something like this:
Boy, I'm gonna Leave You
I Can't Quit you Boy
D'Yer Mak'im
Since I've Been Loving You (done as a medley with I Will Always Love You from the Bodyguard soundtrack)
Livin' Lovin' Man (He's Just a Man)

Surely a once in a lifetime experience... 

(Disclaimer: I love Led Zeppelin. I really wish Page would give it a rest though)


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> (Disclaimer: I love Led Zeppelin. I really wish Page would give it a rest though)


I agree, and I almost hope ole Percy doesn't flip flop and sticks to his guns integrity wise... Time to move on...


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

OK everybody, relax. I have found the solution to the led zeppelin tour without Robert Plant:
[youtube=Option]3CO7FPU7a2g[/youtube]
[youtube=Option]16LI4TUucW4[/youtube]

I think that would rock, and be less embarrassing than the olympics thing...Tortelvis would be cheap too.


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Saw Plant and Page at the Skydome years and years ago, fantastic show, and I might try to see them if they return within reasonable distance.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Funny, I don't remember seeing you there Mooh?


And on topic: I don't think I'd want to see Zep without Robert Plant.
I mean, I'd love to see Jimmy play live again but it wouldn't sit well with someone else singing I don't think.
At least I wouldn't want to pay a primo price anyways.
Eric


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Perkinsfan said:


> Funny, I don't remember seeing you there Mooh?
> 
> 
> And on topic: I don't think I'd want to see Zep without Robert Plant.
> ...


Of course you don't, I was only one of thousands of middle-aged wannabes...we all look the same, LOL!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*Well if Dee Snider says it's true*

http://music.sympatico.msn.ca/abc/n...TAINMENT&showbyline=True&newsitemid=124511046


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> http://music.sympatico.msn.ca/abc/n...TAINMENT&showbyline=True&newsitemid=124511046


For a horrible minute there I thought you meant that _he_ was going to be fronting Led Zeppelin and I was waiting for the other horsemen of the apocalypse to come whizzing over the horizon. 
But people* (a) remember who Dee Snider is and (b) listen to what he has to say?



*Not talking about Starbuck, but _someone_ cared enough to write that up as a news item.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Perkinsfan said:


> And on topic: I don't think I'd want to see Zep without Robert Plant.
> I mean, I'd love to see Jimmy play live again but it wouldn't sit well with someone else singing I don't think.


I saw the Firm in the 80s, and while Page is one of my fave guitarists and Paul Rogers is one of my favourite singers, I thought they were awful. They might have been having a bad night, I might have been having a bad night, they were definitely suffering from that trying to sound current 80s thing, but they seemed out of place. The album wasn't _bad_ (unlike the thing he did with David Coverdale), wasn't particularly good either though. Came away pretty disappointed.
Saw Robert Plant though on the Pictures at 11 tour and he was great. Seemed really fresh and like he was enjoying himself and doing something new.

EDIT: But I wish I'd seen Pagey with the Black Crowes. From the album and bootlegs I've heard, that sounded great.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hey.Dean as front man..hehe..could actually be interesting..that dude as some MAJOR opinions on major stuff..


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> I recall reading that T/S sold out Madison Sq. Garden before they had a record deal. I can't find a source to support that right now, but I'll keep looking.
> 
> T/S also got hit hard by the PMRC, and while not as eloquent as Frank Zappa, Dee Snider spoke eloquently and passionately in the congressional hearings. It's hard to believe with 2008 sensibilities, but "We're Not Gonna Take It" was considered inappropriate for tweens or younger.


All true enough--I remember seeing them on the Tube and thinking they at least had passion--then they recorded that Heavy Metal Xmas album and the last little fingernail they were using to hang onto any form of credibility snapped clean off and they tumbled into the abyss of inconsequential 80s dross...

[youtube=Options]grwP8QvI1jY[/youtube]
[youtube=Option]yzxLBdkN7OI[/youtube]


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> hey.Dean as front man..hehe..could actually be interesting..that dude as some MAJOR opinions on major stuff..


No! Heaven forbid! THAT was not the gist of what I posted. Dee Snider aparently shares a manager or something with Robert Plant and Zep Is touring with another singer who IS NOT DEE SNIDER! Yikes! Robert Plant has no desire to tour as Zep again.

I'm a bit of a rockumetary junkie and everytime there's a new one, Dee Sniders mug pops up. If nothing he's a master at keeping himself out there. And yes he was very well spoken at the congressional hearings.


----------

